# Recipes for home made dog food wanted



## Nissa Fiona

I checked the recipe archive and did a search but can't (I may be missing them) any recipes for just daily homemade dog food. I saw on here a few weeks ago where someone had pictures of the food bags they made up ahead for the little one. I would appreciate any recipes or suggestions anyone may have. Thanks!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Well when I home cooked for them I use to boil the following for them and made enough to freeze for the week.

Chicken (Beef or Turkey)
rice or pasta
carrots
broccoli
califlower
green & yellow squash
red pepper
green pepper
snap peas
pumpkin
potato or malanga

After it cools I would put half in the blender and mix in the rest. I would add flax seed oil & missing link. I would save them in small containers and defrost each as needed.


----------



## villemo

the pics were from schnuppe - heinis mommy...



> *after heini hat a lot of itchy spots and a red belly + red fur on the legs because of itching I changed his food completely and cook for him now. I cannot give him raw meat, it's just too...*iieehhhhkkkks*
> but I squash raw vegetables or fruit into his food.
> 
> chicken, beef, especially liver he loves. mixed up with spinach or cottage cheese, oats ...all sorts of things.
> 
> his allergy and the itchy spots after now 4 months are ALL GONE!! he loves his food.
> 
> I can only recommend cooking for your little one, at least you excactely now what the ingredients are.
> 
> his menue e.g.
> pasta, chicken and spinach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> potato, egg, minze, pasta cottage cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liver with peas, carrots, rice and some cottage cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> often I mix in some of the baby-glass vegetables. thats yummy too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhhh yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[/B]


----------



## LitGal

I cook for Haiku and I follow guidelines provided by our holistic vet, who provides an effective balance between holistic and western practices.
Each meal consists of:
a potato-ish food like potato, yam, sweet potato, pumpkin, squash.
meat, like fish, turkey, beef, duck (fat removed), etc.
vegetables such as carrots, green beans, spinach, peas, broccoli (not too much), cauliflower, etc.

She also recommended a vitamin supplement and calcium that I break up and put into the food.

I prepare Haiku's meals once a week, package them in daily portions, then freeze and defrost them. There is some debate about giving garlic to dogs, but this vet recommended putting a little bit in the food that I prepare weekly; she said that it's good for dogs in small quantities, and only dangerous if they eat a lot of it. You should be sure you're comfortable with it before feeding it to your dog.

She was on a high quality dog food before, but since switching to home-prepared food, I've noticed an improvement in coat condition (less matting). I love knowing exactly what's in her food and that all of the ingredients are "human quality."


----------



## fach

> I cook for Haiku and I follow guidelines provided by our holistic vet, who provides an effective balance between holistic and western practices.
> Each meal consists of:
> a potato-ish food like potato, yam, sweet potato, pumpkin, squash.
> meat, like fish, turkey, beef, duck (fat removed), etc.
> vegetables such as carrots, green beans, spinach, peas, broccoli (not too much), cauliflower, etc.
> 
> She also recommended a vitamin supplement and calcium that I break up and put into the food.
> 
> I prepare Haiku's meals once a week, package them in daily portions, then freeze and defrost them. There is some debate about giving garlic to dogs, but this vet recommended putting a little bit in the food that I prepare weekly; she said that it's good for dogs in small quantities, and only dangerous if they eat a lot of it. You should be sure you're comfortable with it before feeding it to your dog.
> 
> She was on a high quality dog food before, but since switching to home-prepared food, I've noticed an improvement in coat condition (less matting). I love knowing exactly what's in her food and that all of the ingredients are "human quality."[/B]


What is the ratio of ingredients? I prepare home cooked meals for my dogs and always worry about the balance of protien to starch etc.


----------



## jadey

looks yummy, do you have any recipes for cakes or treats?


----------



## tamizami

Here is the recipe I'm currently using that my vet recommended based on their blood test:

1 lb. white fish (cod or sole or tilapia or whitefish)
1 lb. sweet potato
1 lb. white potato
1/2 teaspoon minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
1/4 teaspoon dried basil
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano

Cube and boil potatoes for 30 minutes, adding garlic to water, some rosemary, basil and oregano. Bake fish with some rosemary, basil and oregano sprinkled on for 20 minutes at 400 degrees F. Drain potatoes; add fish, mix ingredients. Once mixture cools, add 1/2 human dose of B vitamin complex, calcium (750 mg), 1/2 human dose of vitamin C, 1 human dose (a teaspoon) cod liver oil (this has vitamin a and d and omega-3), 100IU (a human dose) of vitamin E and mix thoroughly. Put into meal size packets, keep 3 days out and freeze the rest. 

You can also add 1/2 lb. carrots and 1/2 lb. green beans and cut down on the white potatoes and sweet potatoes to 1/2 pound each.

Hope that helps, I will also post this in the recipe section.


----------



## pixxee84

I wanted to start making Beowulfs food myself and am really glad these recipes are posted. I have one small question though. For the meats you have listed, do you cook them, or just give it to them like raw, and pink?? That seems kind of gross to me to give it to them raw, but I wasn't sure.
Thanks!


----------



## Edith Shannon

I really love this is there a cookie book coming for the Maltese at home


----------

